# 50% off all toys at Carrefour on Monday



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Carrefour had an offer on today and Monday where you get 50% off all toys if you spend over 45€. They charge you full price for the toys at the checkout but they give you a cheque for half of whatever you spend on toys to be redeemed from the 8th until the 30th Nov. I spent 230€ on toys and got a cheque for 115€ so thatll do a weeks shopping! Bargain. Ends on Monday!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

leedsutdgem said:


> Carrefour had an offer on today and Monday where you get 50% off all toys if you spend over 45€. They charge you full price for the toys at the checkout but they give you a cheque for half of whatever you spend on toys to be redeemed from the 8th until the 30th Nov. I spent 230€ on toys and got a cheque for 115€ so thatll do a weeks shopping! Bargain. Ends on Monday!


But is it open on Monday?


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> But is it open on Monday?


Yes, the ones in the Malaga are anyway.


----------

